# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Maagzweer of slokdarmvernauwing ?

## Bambi

Heb reeds een paar maanden last van redelijk veel oprispingen en soms een zwaar gevoel op de slokdarm. De huisdokter schreef mij Zantac voor dat ik dagelijks inneem en een gastroscopie die ik tot nu toe nog niet gedaan heb daar ik twijfel of het wel een maagzweer is, ik heb helemaal geen zuur brand , geen maagpijn en kan zeer goed eten. 's Nachts heb ik helemaal niets. De laatste dagen krijg ik echter een heel bittere smaak in de mond die niet verdwijnt en 's morgens en 's avonds veel slijmen in de keel. 
Is er iemand die daarin iets herkent of eventueel één of andere aanwijzing of raad kan geven ?
dank en grt.

----------


## samanta

Ik zou toch maar die gastrocopie laten doen in het ziekenhuis, dan kunnen ze vaststellen wat je mankeert. Wat je beschrijft klinkt niet normaal hoor. Laat er naar kijken, dan weet je wat je hebt in plaats van hier op het forum vragen stellen. Toe, wees nou verstandig, de huisarts heeft je niet voor niets verwezen.
Samanta

----------


## Luuss0404

Klachtenbeeld bij een maagzweer vind je oa hier http://www.mlds.nl/ziekten/56/maagzweer/klachten/ en klachtenbeeld bij een slokdarmvernauwing vind je oa hier http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7Bf784c440-...7c9b99f85e2%7D

Het is begrijpelijk dat een ieder het soms onnodig en/of eng vind om bepaalde behandelingen te ondergaan of twijfelt over het nut ervan, maar vraag dan door!
Vraag dan aan de arts waarom hij/zij die behandeling voorstelt en wat het precies inhoudt, met alle goede en slechte bijwerkingen en nabehandeling erbij! Vraag ook om alternatieven en als het niet goed voelt, vraag een 2nd opinie aan,
Vraag om een informatiefolder, schrijf indien die er niet is zelf dingen op, of neem iemand mee die dat voor je kan doen of laat het de arts opschrijven (alhoewel die laatste vaak een onleesbaar handschrift heeft) zodat je het bij thuiskomst nog eens goed kan nalezen  :Smile:

----------

